# Best Time to Spay



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

We plan on having Jazz spayed at exactly 6 months...September 4th. But I've been hearing that we should wait until after she goes in heat for the first time. Someone told me it if we didn't wait, it will cause weak bladder muscles and Jazz will begin peeing everywhere. I would like to hear more opinions on this subject. Thanks !!!


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

I had the exact same questions. Avery turned 6 months this Sunday and I was thinking about getting her spayed this week sometime. Just kind of worried about the whole thing. Thanks


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Goodness, I never heard of that "side effect"!! My vet recommended at 6 months, and never told me to have my girls go through their first heat, although I know some on the forum have more info on that.

My girls, and Logan were all done at 6 months & none have had any problems. 

I am sure that Avery will be fine. I found, and I am sure many will agree, that dropping them off at the vets, is the hardest thing - and the LONGEST day!! We worry so much about our babies, but after the first night of drowsyness, they are fine & it is hard to keep them calm!!


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

I have Casey scheduled to be spayed on the 19th of this month. She will be almost exactly 6 months old. My vet didn't say anything one way or another about weak bladder muscles.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I'm sure every case is different and I'm sure I am just being an overprotective Mom. I want to do what's best for Jazz. And yes Laurie - I already thought about how I'm going to feel leaving her for the night. I don't suppose the vet would let me stay there all night with her. :Cry: At least I will have Jake at home to keep me occupied plus all the support I will get from everyone on the forum.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've never heard of incontinence as a problem from post-op spay surgery. If that were the case, that would be more likely from a botched surgery than due to age.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a link to a study that may help you with your decision.

Click here


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I've done a ton of research myself on this. Darley will be 6 months in September. I'm going to wait. Most vets will tell you to fix them at 6 months because they don't want unwanted pregnancies. I completely understand that. But I want the best for my dog so I will wait until at LEAST after her first heat. I've been told its best to wait a year and half but we'll have to wait and see. Also were we live there is NO chance that she could get pregnant which is something else to consider.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I have never heard of the bladder side effect. I have heard of waiting with a male to neuter at 1 year, but it is recommended that a female be spayed before their first heat cycle. There are many changes that occur in the uterine lining after a heat cycle, and if that can be avoided it is best for the female to never go through one.
Arlene


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jake&Jazz said:


> We plan on having Jazz spayed at exactly 6 months...September 4th. But I've been hearing that we should wait until after she goes in heat for the first time. Someone told me it if we didn't wait, it will cause weak bladder muscles and Jazz will begin peeing everywhere. I would like to hear more opinions on this subject. Thanks !!!


I did a TON of research on this topic, and spoke with 2 different vets and a few breeders and I never EVER ran across this side effect. There are pros and cons no matter when you spay them.

Most people that wait until after their first heat (like me) do it to allow their hormones to fully assist in bone development and growth. If you wait until after the first heat, some studies show that you reduce your risk of bone related problems, hip dysplasia, arthritis, chrondo, etc. However, at the same time..you increase the risk of certain cancers by a small percentage, mainly mammory or uterine cancer,

After all my research, I decided to wait for her to have one heat, and I did, and she is going to be spayed next month. But do your own research on it, talk to your vet and make the best decision for you and your dog. Everyone has a different opinion. I basically wrote down the pros and cons and went wtih my gut feeling on what was right, I love this little dog dearly and want her to have the best, most healthy life possible...

I do know of some Havanese breeders that are recommending spay around 9-12 months in hopes to help decrease any bone related problems in our breed. Others are adamant about 6 months. Talk to as many knowledgeable people about it as you can, and review the studies  Good luck with your decision and I don't think a bladder problem would happen unless something was botched during spay? That's a new one to my ears.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Addrian said:


> I've done a ton of research myself on this. Darley will be 6 months in September. I'm going to wait. * Most vets will tell you to fix them at 6 months because they don't want unwanted pregnancies*. I completely understand that. But I want the best for my dog so I will wait until at LEAST after her first heat. I've been told its best to wait a year and half but we'll have to wait and see. Also were we live there is NO chance that she could get pregnant which is something else to consider.


That's true, and I had both vets I talked to admit this to me. Granted, the risk of cancer does go up something like 3% at 1 yo, and then up another 15% at 2 years old, so I feel pretty safe doing it before she turns 2.

Gucci had her first real heat a few months ago and I was completely neurotic making sure she wasnt' around ANY other dogs. We skipped playdates, I picked her up if another dog got a block away during walks! ound: I was just a nervous wreck wanting to prevent a pregnancy!

We did survive it,  Although.....once she realized that MOMMY would clean her up, she quit cleaning herself! :frusty: Spoiled rotten diva!  She would literally come up to me and "WHINE" when she was messy down there. I was like...are you kidding? lol

I have a whole newfound respect for breeders. I can't imagine having a houseful of female dogs in heat! Egads! Hats off to you breeders!

Kara


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

I really appreciate everyones input on this topic. But I'm still uncertain as to what I'm going to do. My problem is I have TWO havanese (no..that's not the problem)...the problem is one is a male who is a month younger than the female....and he's a humper !! So...I don't want to run the risk of a pregnancy. I have an appointment at the vet on Monday and I will definately discuss this with him.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We planned on spaying Roxie at 6 months, but due to some lab values, we ended up waiting until she was 9 months old. She did great--no weak bladder muscles and she had no prior heat. With having 2 dogs, I would definately have one of them fixed soon, and I would lean towards it being the girl first. Your male is going to know your female is in heat before you realize it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You can separate them when she comes into heat - very, very important and it's the way most breeders handle it. Usually it works best to isolate the male and some have had better luck by placing the female's crate close by, but not too close if you know what I mean. That and an extra lock on the male's crate. Some of them are very clever about getting out when the stakes are high. :biggrin1:

I believe a neuter is easier than a spay, so I'd vote for getting the male done first if you've decided to wait on her for some reason. Ask your breeder the approximate age his/her females come into their first heat.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I agree with Gucci's mom. Everyone has an opinion and have facts to support it. I have two dogs and did not want Sadie to come into heat so my decision was based on that. I had her spayed at 9 months. I think it is a good idea to see when the breeder thinks she may come into heat and go from there, either spaying before the time or after. Stuey was spayed at 6 months.

I am beginning to think that in trying to do right by our dogs, we think we can do the fail safe thing that will prevent anything we are worried about. I do not believe that is possible. My miniature poodle lived to be 17 and was neutered at 6 months and ate Iams his whole life which at the time I started him on it was considered the best but discoveries since have proved otherwise. 

Of course, my Hav's have nothing but the best dog food available with what we know know but there are no fail safe guarantees for life and we all do what we believe is best for our dog with the information we have available so might as well relax & make a decision. From what I can see, no one can say this or that for sure!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I completely agree with Kara.... if I had done my research more thoroughly and had spoken to my breeder... oh well, as things do happen....
Sierra got spayed at 6m. apparantly right before she would go into heat....already developing the scent..... and she got stuck in it.... Sierra is an extreme femme fatale, the males go crazy around her.....males behave around her like if she's in heat.....it's really not funny.... on play dates she gets chased all around..... they all want to sniff, lick and hump her.....no kidding....The next time I am dealing with the necessity for spaying, I will have her go through 2 heats..... for a male, it is said when the male starts lifting his leg....

take care, 
Suzanne



Thumperlove said:


> I did a TON of research on this topic, and spoke with 2 different vets and a few breeders and I never EVER ran across this side effect. There are pros and cons no matter when you spay them.
> 
> Most people that wait until after their first heat (like me) do it to allow their hormones to fully assist in bone development and growth. If you wait until after the first heat, some studies show that you reduce your risk of bone related problems, hip dysplasia, arthritis, chrondo, etc. However, at the same time..you increase the risk of certain cancers by a small percentage, mainly mammory or uterine cancer,
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lilly was 19 mths and had 1 heat under her bealt and had started her 2nd. We had laser surgery so that the chances of bleeding were diminished considerably. She did not have any problems. I did but not her and that is another thread all to its self. I have two other dogs differents breeds and as far as which recover the fastest it seems to be the males. So I would reccommend getting your males neutered and let your female have her first heat the spaye her. IMHO :biggrin1:*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, separating the two dogs is possible, but I bet its a WHOLE lotta' work.

I think Melissa Miller went through this with her dogs, Stogie and Goldie. I'm pretty sure she said Stogie drove her crazy trying to get to Goldie, and she'd never go through it again. lol, I'd have to find the thread, so correct me if I'm wrong.

Decisions are soooo very individual, what is good for one family, isn't necessarily good for another family, there is so much to take into consideration. But we all want to do right, I know most of us treat our Havs just like our children!  I was surprised to hear MY vet waited to spay/neuter HIS dogs. lol That said a LOT to me.

I'm not trying to talk you into waiting, but researching, talking to people, and weighing the pros and cons of your situation. I know you'll do whats right for everyone and the doggies 

K.


----------

